# What's in your makeup bag? Show me pics!



## Ode to Joy (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you know does threads in message boards where everyone posts their bags and what is inside? I thought it would be fun to do the same, only with makeup bags! I wish I could show you mine, but I have no cam atm.
Who dares to start? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






note to mods: i thought this would be the right forum to post this, please move it if I was wrong.


----------

